# National Nap Day!



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

It is National Nap Day, celebrate by taking a good nap today or cheers to taking naps!:cool1::lol1:

Here is the link:

http://howdyyadewit.blogspot.com/2013/07/greeting-card-campaign-7-20-nap-day.html#.V4825dQrLGh


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

:zz:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> :zz:


eaceful:


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 20, 2016)

Everyday is nap day in this house!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> Everyday is nap day in this house!


nthego:


----------



## ossian (Jul 20, 2016)

You need a special day for this? What if it creeps up on you, like it does me. Is that ok?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 20, 2016)

Between 1:00 pm and 2:00 pm almost daily. Oh, that's when Days of our Lives is on. :zz:


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 20, 2016)

A day? A *DAY??! *They've got to be kidding. Right now I am typing this between my 5:30 and 9:30's. There will be many more coming. All I do is nap continuously around the clock. If I happen to sleep more than three hours at a clip I wonder if something is wrong with me. fftobed:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

ossian said:


> You need a special day for this? What is it creeps up on you, like it does me. Is that ok?


:cool1:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Between 1:00 pm and 2:00 pm almost daily. Oh, that's when Days of our Lives is on. :zz:


:love_heart:



Underock1 said:


> A day? A *DAY??! *They've got to be kidding. Right now I am typing this between my 5:30 and 9:30's. There will be many more coming. All I do is nap continuously around the clock. If I happen to sleep more than three hours at a clip I wonder if something is wrong with me. fftobed:


:lol:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm celebrating National Nap Day now!  :cheers1:Feel free to join in!

I am listening to this music:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVcmHSrUU0c


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 20, 2016)

A _typical_ day for me is to wake up around 7:30am regardless of when I go to bed---no alarm clock. _If_ I get engrossed in something and stay up too late the night before, I'll just take the phone off the hook and lie down on the floor in front of the TV (usually any time I start feeling like I should be doing housework), and always fall asleep for at least an hour and catch up. 
That way I don't feel like my freedom to stay up as late as I want is being infringed upon. :wink:Hey, I'm retired!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> A _typical_ day for me is to wake up around 7:30am regardless of when I go to bed---no alarm clock. _If_ I get engrossed in something and stay up too late the night before, I'll just take the phone off the hook and lie down on the floor in front of the TV (usually any time I start feeling like I should be doing housework), and always fall asleep for at least an hour and catch up.
> That way I don't feel like my freedom to stay up as late as I want is being infringed upon. :wink:Hey, I'm retired!!!!


:cool2:


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 21, 2016)

At last -- a holiday I can really get behind!


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 21, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> A _typical_ day for me is to wake up around 7:30am regardless of when I go to bed---no alarm clock. _If_ I get engrossed in something and stay up too late the night before, I'll just take the phone off the hook and lie down on the floor in front of the TV (usually any time I start feeling like I should be doing housework), and always fall asleep for at least an hour and catch up.
> That way I don't feel like my freedom to stay up as late as I want is being infringed upon. :wink:Hey, I'm retired!!!!



I love it! Isn't it great to ignore all of the "rules" that others have written about how you are supposed to live your life? :woohoo:


----------



## Susie (Jul 21, 2016)

N.N.Day!
This has to be the very best suggestion ever on this forum--I wholeheartedly support it! :bigwink:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 21, 2016)

I like the idea of nap day. I can't seem to sleep during the day but after dinner I retreat to my recliner and I am in another world until about 9 pm. I fall asleep during a TV show or movie that I really wanted to see. Makes me so mad. At 10 PM I'm wide awake, in bed, and will read for 4 or 5 hours. Terrible schedule, but can't seem to break it. The hubby thinks I should sit up while watching TV instead of reclining but then I'm miserable the whole evening,that's no fun either.


----------



## Wren (Jul 22, 2016)

I just go with the flow, if I feel drowsy anytime during the day I head for the recliner, close my eyes and drift off for anything between 10 minutes to an hour, it doesn't seem to affect my sleep at night so why not ?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2016)

I tried it out yesterday. By golly, I think I am going to enjoy this holiday. :sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


>


So very cute!!


----------



## Carla (Jul 27, 2016)

Ralph sure is enjoying that nap! Cute! I had a Bassett hound that would lose her tongue out the side of her mouth sometimes when she napped!


----------

